# cobia



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

well everyone knows that cobia eat "ling jigs" very well but has anyone on here ever caught a ling on fly...if so id like to hear the story or even see pics.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out this pic from Flyliner Charters...










If you could get a good shot at one with the fly, It'd work fine.


----------

